# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Απροσδιόριστη για εμένα ράτσα

## Geras

[IMG]   [/IMG]

Γειά σας φίλοι μου.
Το πουλάκι των φωτογραφιών ξεστράτισε προ τριμήνου στο μπαλκόνι μου και το συμμάζεψα γιατί ήταν μικρό, αδύναμο και το κράτησα να κάνει παρέα στο άλλο καναρινάκι μου
 που δυστυχώς το έχασα εχθές σε ηλικία πέντε χρόνων. Έτσι μου έμεινε αυτό που είναι πολύ όμορφο αλλά ατίθασο. Πρέπει να είναι θηλυκό (λέω "πρέπει" γιατί είμαι αρχάριος), είναι
πολυλογάδικο, αλλά την μόνη λέξη που ξέρει, είναι ένα μονότονο και συνεχές "τσίου", κάτι σαν κρεββατομουρμούρα δηλαδή, άλλος ένας παράγοντας που συνηγορεί ότι είναι θηλυκό.
Ας είναι όμως, και έτσι ακόμη είναι μια πολύ όμορφη συντροφιά, αλλά δεν μπορώ να προσδιορίσω την ράτσα του, παρόλο το ψάξιμο εδώ αλλά και σε άλλα sites για να βρω κάτι να το
ταυτοποιήσω. 
Ζητώ λοιπόν τα φώτα σας και σας ευχαριστώ για την όποια απάντησή σας.

----------


## δημητρα

ειναι ενα ομορφο κοινο καναρινι, δηλαδη οχι καποιας ρατσας. παντως ειναι πολυ ομορφο και υγιες πουλακι(φαινεται απο το πτερωμα)
να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κουκλίτσα είναι αλλά και όμορφο πουλάκι . Μπαμπάτσικια , ωραίο σώμα έχει ...

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολύ όμορφη νύφη,άντε πάρτης και ένα γαμπρό .......

----------


## Geras

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την βοήθειά σας και τα καλά σας λόγια.  Τώρα με βάλατε και στο δίλημμα να την παντρέψω. Ποιός γαμπρός όμως της πάει και πότε πρέπει να μπεί η κουλούρα;
 Να περιμένω πρώτα να δω κανένα αυγουλάκι και μετά να πάω για προξενειά; Όλα αυτά πρέπει να αρχίσουν να με απασχολούν για να το αποκαταστήσω το κορίτσι.

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα πολυ ομορφο το πουλακι σου αλλα η γνωμη ενως αλλου αρχαριου ειναι να μην την βαλεις για αναπαραγωγη αν δεν εχεις κανει διατροφική προετοιμασια και κατι ακομα στο κλουβι σου ειδα δεν εχεις σχαρα καλο ειναι να την βαλεις

----------


## Gardelius

Καλώς ήρθες ! 

Πανέμορφη και συμφωνώ απόλυτα μ αυτό που είπε ο Νικόλας.

----------


## Geras

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις συμβουλές σου Νικόλα. Από μια περιήγηση στο φόρουμ αυτές τις μέρες είδα και αλλού αυτή την λεπτομέρεια για την σχάρα. Το κλουβί έχει σχάρα αλλά η σύζυγος την κάλυπτε με το χαρτί για να μη
λερώνεται, τώρα όμως μετά το ατύχημα που είχαμε την αφήνουμε ακάλυπτη. Όπως έγραψα και στην αρχή είχα και ένα άλλο καναρινάκι το οποίο έχασα αυτή την εβδομάδα. Ταλαιπωριώταν χρόνια από τα ακάρεα στα ποδαράκια του, και τώρα τελευταία είχε αφορμίσει ένα δαχτυλάκι του σε βαθμό που να με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι έφυγε από σηψαιμία παρόλη την περιποίηση και την αντιβιοτική αλοιφή που του βάζαμε. Ήταν παρα πολύ φιλικό πουλάκι και το κλάψαμε σαν μέλος της οικογένειάς μας. Το είχαμε πέντε χρόνια βλέπεις και ήταν και μοναχογιός.
Τώρα για την αναπαραγωγή που μου αναφέρεις, από ότι διάβασα δεν είναι η κατάλληλη εποχή τώρα, το πουλάκι είναι μικρό, δεν ξέρω με τι καναρίνι μπορώ να το ζευγαρώσω και θα περιμένω να δω το πρώτο αυγουλάκι πριν ξεκινήσω την προσπάθεια. Άλλωστε τότε θα καταφύγω πάλι στις συμβουλές των εμπείρων και θα ακολουθήσω πιστά τις διαδικασίες.

Μέχρι να τελειώσω το post είδα και την απάντηση του Ηλία τον οποίο τον ευχαριστώ και εκείνον για την συνδρομή του στην ασχετοσύνη μου.

----------


## Gardelius

Γεράσιμε καλησπέρα !

Όλα καλά θα πανε... διάβασε μερικά χρήσιμα  άρθρα για αρχή 

(1) Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια
(2) Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης
(3) Οι σπόροι στη διατροφή του καναρινιού
(4) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
(5) Μπάνιο και υγιεινή στα καναρίνια
(6) Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής
(7) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(8) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(9) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(10) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(11) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(12) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(13) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(14) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(15) Περιποίηση - Κοπή νυχιών καναρινιού
(16) Πήρα ένα καναρίνι τι να κάνω; Συμβουλές για σωστή διαχείριση καναρινιού.


Και εδώ είμαστε να τα πούμε όλα.

----------


## nikolaslo

Κοιτα δεν γνωριζω αν το συγκεκριμενο θηλυκο δεν μπορεις να το ζευγαρωσεις με καποια κατηγορια αρσενικων, αλλα καλο νομιζω ειναι να το αφησεις φετος να περασει το καλοκαιρι που ειναι μια δυσκολη εποχη για τα πουλακια απο Σεπτέμβριο να βρεις εναν αρσενικο να κανεις καλη και σωστη διτροφικη προετοιμασία ετσι ωστε να το χαρεις και εσυ και αυτα

----------


## jk21

Nα απολυμανθει με χλωριομενο νερο (1 προς 10 ) ολο το κλουβι που ζουσε το ατυχο πουλακι και καθε σκευος φαγητου και νερο και οτι υπηρχε στο κλουβι 

Αν το χαρτι που καλυβε τον πατο δεν αλλαζε το πολυ καθε δευτερη μερα ,ολα πιθανα να μολυνθηκε και απο αυτο το γεγονος .Στο μελλον να μπαινει κατω απο τον πατο

Δυσκολα θα βρεις να αγορασεις υγειες ταιρι αυτη την εποχη ,αλλα αν το κανεις ,θα το εχεις καραντινα 20 με 30 μερες και μεχρι να τα ενωσεις θα κανεις διατροφικη προετοιμασια

----------


## Geras

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηλία για τον κόπο που έκανες να συγκεντρώσεις και να μου κοινοποιήσεις, ολόκληρη ομάδα παραπομπών σε χρηστικά άρθρα περιποίησης των αγαπημένων μας φίλων.
Όλα θα αποτελέσουν την βάση αναφοράς για την εξοικείωση μου, στην προσπάθεια να μη ξαναζήσω ότι έζησα με τον αγαπημένο μου "Κάκο".

Το ίδιο θα ευχαριστήσω και τον Ηλία για τις συμβουλές του σχετικά με την απολύμανση του κλουβιού και των σκευών. Εκτός από το σφάλμα τοποθέτησης του χαρτιού πάνω από την σχάρα,
κατά τα άλλα, το χαρτί το αλλάζαμε κάθε μέρα, όπως και το νερό, το νερό της μπανίέρας, και καθαρισμός στις πατήθρες. Το πουλάκι ήταν άτυχο γιατί από τον πρώτο του χρόνο είχε χάσει
το νυχάκι του στο πίσω δάχτυλο.

----------

